# cdr zu psd ?



## Informaitor (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 

ich hab mal ne frage ... kann man eine cdr Datei in Photoshop importieren ?

CDR = Corel Draw ...

Würd mich über antworte nfreuen ! 

Greetz 
Informaitor


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Oktober 2005)

Nicht von Haus aus. Mir ist auch kein Plugin bekannt das CDR-Import in Photoshop erlaubt.
Aber man kann mit Corel Draw in ein Austauschformat speichern (z. B. eps, pdf).

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist das Konvertieren über Illustrator (cdr zu pdf, z. B.).


----------

